# Is My OC Original Enough?



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

Yeah, I complain a lot Anyway... I had a pseudo-panic-attack last night... Why? Because I contemplated changing my OC? Why? Because I got worried that having a vulpine OC was too cliche/passe. And, that would be a legitimate worry, since canines are, by far, the most popular species in the furry fandom. So, basically, I'm asking, is having a vulpine OC vanilla?


----------



## Oriie (Apr 15, 2017)

Of course it is, why wouldnt it be ?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

Oriie said:


> Of course it is, why wouldnt it be ?


Because there's a ton of canines in the fandom? I believe that it's the most popular species.


----------



## Oriie (Apr 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Because there's a ton of canines in the fandom? I believe that it's the most popular species.


uhh.. I thought "vanilla" means something else.. Sorry  I mean, Vulpine OC isnt anything bad, Its your character and you decide what would it be  Canines are the most popular but it doesnt mean you have to have canine OC ^ ^


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 15, 2017)

Everything is cliche.


You want a non-cliche OC? Go with a regular everyday bird like a hummingbird or a pheasant. You almost never see birds and birds like those more so than anything else


----------



## Sagt (Apr 15, 2017)

I wouldn't worry too much about what other people have. As long as you're happy with your OC, then it's silly to change it to something you may not like as much just for the sake of being unique.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 15, 2017)

As long as the character is interesting. I often prefer more generic characters because it sometimes tells you where they put their efforts.


----------



## msgrandpabacon (Apr 15, 2017)

It's almost impossible to have a completely original character. Personally, I've seen your character a few times in the free-art forms and I think she is perfectly fine. You should only change her if you want to. There's nothing wrong with as it is, in my opinion. C:


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 15, 2017)

msgrandpabacon said:


> It's almost impossible to have a completely original character. Personally, I've seen your character a few times in the free-art forms and I think she is perfectly fine. You should only change her if you want to. There's nothing wrong with as it is, in my opinion. C:



Actually nothing is original, but I'd rather not go that far because it would require a lot of explaining and alcohol.


----------



## msgrandpabacon (Apr 15, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Actually nothing is original, but I'd rather not go that far because it would require a lot of explaining and alcohol.


I agree completely.


----------



## tales (Apr 15, 2017)

Having previously had my fursona be a vulpine, I know exactly what you mean. In the end, I ended up changing my fursona to another character (admittedly, not my forum pic yet). It wasn't because it was a vulpine, or because it was a fairly unadorned orange, but because I felt like I needed a character with more personality. I could have just as easily applied the personality changes to the vulpine, but I felt like that was its own person.

TL;DR: The physical uniqueness of your OC matters hardly squat. In the end, it's about having a character that you feel you can relate to.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks for the input, fellas! I feel a little better now.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 15, 2017)

tales said:


> Having previously had my fursona be a vulpine, I know exactly what you mean. In the end, I ended up changing my fursona to another character (admittedly, not my forum pic yet). It wasn't because it was a vulpine, or because it was a fairly unadorned orange, but because I felt like I needed a character with more personality. I could have just as easily applied the personality changes to the vulpine, but I felt like that was its own person.
> 
> TL;DR: The physical uniqueness of your OC matters hardly squat. In the end, it's about having a character that you feel you can relate to.



One of my major pet peeves is when people place the physical features or quirks of their character when discussing or RP'ing with it. They take everyone opportunity to draw attention to certain things about their character rather than just play the character in a realistic and not so ridiculously self-absorbed way.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Because there's a ton of canines in the fandom? I believe that it's the most popular species.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 15, 2017)

Make an OC and be happy about it. A lot of people want to be unique, creating new made-up species just to be that more special, adding all kinds of crap, like wings, weirdass paint/fur patterns, scales in different colours, etc, aka, sparkledogs. Quite frankly, I went in the opposite direction: More common species, but a much more unique backstory 'n shit. 

I want my Fursona BEING interesting, not LOOKING interesting, if you understand what I'm trying to get at.


----------



## estiniens (Apr 15, 2017)

Who _cares _what other people have? Domesticated cats are common too, but I still have my fursona be one anyways. What's important is that they have traits that make them recognizable as a character, and that they're engaging in terms of personality. There's no shame in having an OC be an OC for the sake of just being something you enjoy. They're common because they're well liked, so don't be ashamed to like yours.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh, wow... I never expected this thread to generate as many comments as it did. Thank you all so much!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> View attachment 18104


Could I post this image to my page?


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Could I post this image to my page?


Totally!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Totally!


Thanks!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Thanks!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Make an OC and be happy about it. A lot of people want to be unique, creating new made-up species just to be that more special, adding all kinds of crap, like wings, weirdass paint/fur patterns, scales in different colours, etc, aka, sparkledogs. Quite frankly, I went in the opposite direction: More common species, but a much more unique backstory 'n shit.
> 
> I want my Fursona BEING interesting, not LOOKING interesting, if you understand what I'm trying to get at.


Good advice! My OC has a pretty interesting story actually, and I owe that to Oakenheel.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Good advice! My OC has a pretty interesting story actually, and I owe that to Oakenheel.


●w●


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> ●w●


:3


----------

